# PITBULL REINFORCEMENTS



## PITBULL (Feb 14, 2002)

Impala Frame Horn Repair


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

:cheesy:


----------



## yetti (May 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Sep 19 2007, 09:22 PM~8828671
> *Impala Frame Horn Repair
> 
> 
> ...


I didn't know you did collision work too. :biggrin:


----------



## PITBULL (Feb 14, 2002)

We shave the Lips off the Cross Member Front and Rear. The Lips off the Spring Pockets Front and Rear. This comes standard on an Impala X Frame Wrap. We Wrap the WHOLE Frame Front to Back except where the bumpers slide on. More pics coming soon as we do this frame.





























We will also be posting pics of Cady and G Body Frames and Control Arms as well.


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

ttt don't be giving up all your secrets


----------



## $$bigjoker$$ (Aug 12, 2004)

cant wait to see pics


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

i want to see this done this week :biggrin:


----------



## Prez of the I (Sep 3, 2005)

I wish I could have one of those frames :biggrin:


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

:cheesy:


----------



## INDIVIDUALS~317 (Oct 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Prez of the I_@Sep 20 2007, 03:37 AM~8830846
> *I wish I could have one of those frames  :biggrin:
> *



And you can, everyone can. Please just form a single file line here>>> :biggrin:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)




----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

Why do you remove the lips off of the crossmember?


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Sep 20 2007, 11:00 AM~8831561
> *Why do you remove the lips off of the crossmember?
> *



It is cosmetic and easier to plate the front if they are not there.


----------



## B Town Fernie (Dec 2, 2005)

:0


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Sep 19 2007, 07:30 PM~8828723
> *We will also be posting pics of Cady and G Body Frames and Control Arms as well.
> *


Good topic, I've been noticing other shop owners (BMH) answering questions and posting how-to's, and now yourself. Someone who is willing to take the time to answers questions and help out online will get my business before another company that could care less about customer service. Just an opinion from a consumer, thanks. :thumbsup:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Sep 20 2007, 12:31 PM~8832516
> *Good topic, I've been noticing other shop owners (BMH) answering questions and posting how-to's, and now yourself. Someone who is willing to take the time to answers questions and help out online will get my business before another company that could care less about customer service. Just an opinion from a consumer, thanks. :thumbsup:
> *



X2


----------



## AndrewH (Dec 12, 2002)

Do you guys do many s-10 blazer frames? I was thinking about tackling mine this winter but maybe, just maybe I might spend some $$$ and you guys are one of my choices.


----------



## NaptownSwangin (Jun 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Prez of the I_@Sep 20 2007, 05:37 AM~8830846
> *I wish I could have one of those frames  :biggrin:
> *


No shit, me too. :cheesy:


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by AndrewH_@Sep 20 2007, 06:23 PM~8835022
> *Do you guys do many s-10 blazer frames? I was thinking about tackling mine this winter but maybe, just maybe I might spend some $$$ and you guys are one of my choices.
> *



There is a pic of one he did in the PITBULL HYDRAULICS topic.


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## PITBULL (Feb 14, 2002)

Impala Frame










lips being shaved is better looking and stronger cause the plates can but up to be welded together .. with the lips on ive seen them split apart , although its rare ..


----------



## PITBULL (Feb 14, 2002)

One piece around the spring pocket


----------



## PITBULL (Feb 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by AndrewH_@Sep 21 2007, 12:23 AM~8835022
> *Do you guys do many s-10 blazer frames? I was thinking about tackling mine this winter but maybe, just maybe I might spend some $$$ and you guys are one of my choices.
> *


yeah we just did one , came out really nice ,,,, fully wrapped 1950


----------



## PITBULL (Feb 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Sep 20 2007, 07:31 PM~8832516
> *Good topic, I've been noticing other shop owners (BMH) answering questions and posting how-to's, and now yourself. Someone who is willing to take the time to answers questions and help out online will get my business before another company that could care less about customer service. Just an opinion from a consumer, thanks. :thumbsup:
> *


thanks bro ,, i want people to see the difference in workmanship, between different shops also ...

only thing bad about doing this is our comp. will be learnig as well , but thats okay , they know where they saw it first , we still arent letting all the tricks out  :biggrin:


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

SUP BRENT.......................NICE WORK HOMIE..............


----------



## Sixty34me (Feb 26, 2002)

frame looks great as always Brent. Hey you going to Iriqouis next weekend?


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

:0 :0 :0 Thanks a Sweet lookin frame cant wait till i can get pumps then get u to do a frame for me :biggrin:


----------



## Madrox64 (Jul 7, 2002)

What thickness steel are you using for the x-frames? LOOKS GREAT!


----------



## B Town Fernie (Dec 2, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## baghdady (Sep 21, 2004)

:wow: very nice, hopefully I can get one one of these days :wave:


----------



## JasonJ (Aug 20, 2002)

Buy two get one free??? :biggrin:


----------



## Sixty34me (Feb 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Sep 21 2007, 02:15 PM~8842231
> *lips being shaved is better looking
> *


Word! tastes better too :biggrin:


----------



## 84Cuttinthrough (Apr 2, 2005)

what size metal do yall use on a g-body frame. o and great work by the way :thumbsup:


----------



## yetti (May 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Sixty34me_@Sep 21 2007, 06:56 PM~8843554
> *Word! tastes better too :biggrin:
> *


Too much. :roflmao:


----------



## Sixty34me (Feb 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Sep 21 2007, 06:36 PM~8843757
> *Too much. :roflmao:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

*GREAT BUSINESS MAN....!!!!!!*


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

> Impala Frame
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

TTT


----------



## Prez of the I (Sep 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Sep 21 2007, 02:17 PM~8842241
> *
> 
> 
> ...



What size metal do you use. Can you make my frame look like this. :biggrin:


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Sep 21 2007, 01:17 PM~8842241
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

NICE WORK AS USUAL HOMIE :biggrin:


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

FOR YOU CADDY LOVERS, HERES THE FRAME FOR MY 90'd PROJECT FLEETWOOD PITBULL HYDROS DID ALONG WITH UPPERS, LOWERS, AND REAR LOWERS!
EXCELLENT WORK!

Reinforced and smoothed


----------



## low350 (Aug 3, 2005)

I need some upper and lower control arms for a 64 impala covnt.chrome and how much not plated?and reinforced


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## DARKJUGGERNAUT (Apr 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Sep 21 2007, 03:15 PM~8842231
> *Impala Frame
> 
> 
> ...



stuff looks pretty clean but...what about the guys who have less power whats ur frame on stress point reinforcements look like?...


----------



## NaptownSwangin (Jun 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ROCKSOLID84_@Sep 23 2007, 10:50 AM~8851700
> *stuff looks pretty clean but...what about the guys who have less power whats ur frame on stress point reinforcements look like?...
> *



I've heard him say he wouldn't do it. :dunno:


----------



## ICECOLD63 (Jan 22, 2005)




----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## PITBULL (Feb 14, 2002)

> > Impala Frame
> >
> >
> >
> ...


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)




----------



## DARKJUGGERNAUT (Apr 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NaptownSwangin_@Sep 23 2007, 04:21 PM~8853528
> *I've heard him say he wouldn't do it. :dunno:
> *



hmm.. :uh:


----------



## low350 (Aug 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by low350_@Sep 22 2007, 09:39 PM~8850121
> *I need some upper and lower control arms for a 64 impala covnt.chrome and how much not plated?and reinforced
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## TAYLORMADE (May 8, 2002)

I know that they are after pics but,from the looks of that Impala frame,none of the brackets were cut off,is that so,and if so how did u manage to do so?


----------



## TAYLORMADE (May 8, 2002)

o and what's the thickness of the steel u using?


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TAYLORMADE_@Sep 24 2007, 06:55 AM~8857380
> *I know that they are after pics but,from the looks of that Impala frame,none of the brackets were cut off,is that so,and if so how did u manage to do so?
> *


He cuts them all off and rewelds them on every frame I have seen him do. He uses 3/16" unless asked to use something else. 


He doesn't get on here a whole lot so the guy needing a-arm prices call his number and ask for pricing.


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Sep 24 2007, 05:48 AM~8857533
> *He cuts them all off and rewelds them on every frame I have seen him do.  He uses 3/16" unless asked to use something else.
> He doesn't get on here a whole lot so the guy needing a-arm prices call his number and ask for pricing.
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Big Doe (Feb 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ROCKSOLID84_@Sep 23 2007, 11:50 AM~8851700
> *stuff looks pretty clean but...what about the guys who have less power whats ur frame on stress point reinforcements look like?...
> *


Man thats a waste of time to do a frame swap and not wrap the whole thing. You could just wrap it in thinner steel, making it easier and cheaper to do. And it will come out nice when its all molded. But still if you are going to do a wrap and frame swap theres no reason not to do it right.


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Sep 24 2007, 01:15 PM~8859120
> *Man thats a waste of time to do a frame swap and not wrap the whole thing. You could just wrap it in thinner steel, making it easier and cheaper to do. And it will come out nice when its all molded. But still if you are going to do a wrap and frame swap theres no reason not to do it right.
> *


:yes: :yes:


----------



## Sixty34me (Feb 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by NaptownSwangin_@Sep 23 2007, 03:21 PM~8853528
> *I've heard him say he wouldn't do it. :dunno:
> *


Right Brent WILL NOT DO PARTIALS. he says they are a waste of time because the way people tend to be with hydros they still will bend a frame with just a stress point reinforcement. So to him it's all or none. He doesn't want people to mess up their car. And to me that makes it worth it. If he is that way because he wants people to do things right, I'm all for it.


----------



## NaptownSwangin (Jun 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Sixty34me_@Sep 24 2007, 04:02 PM~8860311
> *Right Brent WILL NOT DO PARTIALS. he says they are a waste of time because the way people tend to be with hydros they still will bend a frame with just a stress point reinforcement. So to him it's all or none. He doesn't want people to mess up their car. And to me that makes it worth it. If he is that way because he wants people to do things right, I'm all for it.
> *



Exactly.


----------



## Mark (Nov 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOU$LAC_@Sep 22 2007, 08:10 PM~8849385
> *FOR YOU CADDY LOVERS, HERES THE FRAME FOR MY 90'd PROJECT FLEETWOOD  PITBULL HYDROS DID ALONG WITH UPPERS, LOWERS, AND REAR LOWERS!
> EXCELLENT WORK!
> 
> ...


how are the insides of the spring pockets done? it looks more flat than if someone just dropped a plate in and welded it, like a area was cut so the plate would be more flat...


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mark_@Sep 24 2007, 08:44 PM~8862280
> *how are the insides of the spring pockets done? it looks more flat than if someone just dropped a plate in and welded it, like a area was cut so the plate would be more flat...
> *


im not certain how he did them


----------



## 84Cuttinthrough (Apr 2, 2005)

pm me a price for a g-body wrapped reinforced and extended 1 1/14. to 79601. thanks in advanced


----------



## PITBULL (Feb 14, 2002)

300 shipped on upper control arms , u send me cores ,,, and thats molded too ..


----------



## PITBULL (Feb 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Mark_@Sep 25 2007, 03:44 AM~8862280
> *how are the insides of the spring pockets done? it looks more flat than if someone just dropped a plate in and welded it, like a area was cut so the plate would be more flat...
> *


 we took the pocket out of those . cleaner look for his show car :biggrin:


----------



## ~~RED~~ (Aug 26, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Sixty34me (Feb 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ~~RED~~_@Sep 26 2007, 02:57 PM~8875518
> *:thumbsup:
> *


word


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

:werd:


----------



## Gorilla Bob (Oct 5, 2006)

Ill be there to get that shit as soon as get some free time brent. :biggrin:


----------



## ICECOLD63 (Jan 22, 2005)

How much for a partial wrap????


----------



## PURO CERVANTES (Jul 7, 2006)

NICE!!!!! STUFF PITBULL!
PURO


----------



## PITBULL (Feb 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by PURO CERVANTES_@Sep 28 2007, 04:59 AM~8884941
> *NICE!!!!! STUFF PITBULL!
> PURO
> *


thanks bro ,,,, be posting picks of a town car frame soon , its going under an 07 TC :0


----------



## o g switchman (Oct 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOU$LAC_@Sep 22 2007, 10:10 PM~8849385
> *FOR YOU CADDY LOVERS, HERES THE FRAME FOR MY 90'd PROJECT FLEETWOOD  PITBULL HYDROS DID ALONG WITH UPPERS, LOWERS, AND REAR LOWERS!
> EXCELLENT WORK!
> 
> ...


NICE WORK HOMIE!


----------



## yetti (May 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Sep 30 2007, 04:51 AM~8899350
> *thanks bro ,,,, be posting picks of a town car frame soon , its going under an 07 TC :0
> *


Brand new. :biggrin:


----------



## Big Doe (Feb 4, 2003)

Post the lincoln pics. Man i should have snapped some pics last night


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## PITBULL (Feb 14, 2002)

Raising the bar ... :biggrin:


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

:0


> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Sep 30 2007, 09:35 PM~8903107
> *Raising the bar ... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0


----------



## Bigthangs (Jan 17, 2002)

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Sep 30 2007, 09:35 PM~8903107
> *Raising the bar ... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)




----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

Did Doe fall down and scrap his knee? lol


----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

Which one says "I'm ridin' on 3 thirteeeeeeeeeeennnnnnnnnn'ssssssss"


----------



## Sixty34me (Feb 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Oct 1 2007, 12:22 PM~8907990
> *Which one says "I'm ridin' on 3 thirteeeeeeeeeeennnnnnnnnn'ssssssss"
> 
> 
> ...


that would be Brent he rode on 3 13s all day that day.


----------



## baghdady (Sep 21, 2004)

*What are you guys doing to the pink one? *


----------



## PITBULL (Feb 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by baghdady_@Oct 2 2007, 01:11 AM~8909663
> *What are you guys doing to the pink one?
> 
> 
> ...


full make over


----------



## weldermyass (Dec 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Oct 1 2007, 12:22 PM~8907990
> *Which one says "I'm ridin' on 3 thirteeeeeeeeeeennnnnnnnnn'ssssssss"
> 
> 
> ...


is DOE tryin to get a pic of you guys grabbin his ass or what ?


"go ahead brent hurry up and get it !" :biggrin:


----------



## baghdady (Sep 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Oct 1 2007, 05:44 PM~8910209
> *full make over
> *



:biggrin: Sweet, thats rolandos right


----------



## Big Doe (Feb 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by weldermyass_@Oct 1 2007, 08:52 PM~8910266
> *is DOE tryin to get a pic of you guys grabbin his ass or what ?
> "go ahead brent hurry up and get it !" :biggrin:
> *


They made me do it :ugh: :ugh:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

:0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Sixty34me (Feb 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Oct 2 2007, 01:13 AM~8913723
> *They made me do it  :ugh:  :ugh:
> *


you never said no! :biggrin:


----------



## PITBULL (Feb 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by baghdady_@Oct 2 2007, 04:36 AM~8911125
> *:biggrin:  Sweet, thats rolandos right
> *


yes sir


----------



## INDIVIDUALS*512* (Sep 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Sep 30 2007, 07:35 PM~8903107
> *Raising the bar ... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Sixty34me (Feb 26, 2002)

TTT


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

those pics are alsome lookin :biggrin:


----------



## Vayzfinest (Mar 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Oct 4 2007, 02:14 PM~8931893
> *yes sir
> *



Is it coming back up to VA??

Brent im gonna holla at u soon, about the work on the rag.

-Carlos


----------



## Flash_LuxuriouS (Sep 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Sep 30 2007, 09:35 PM~8903107
> *Raising the bar ... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


  Nice work Brent


----------



## PITBULL (Feb 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Flash_LuxuriouS_@Oct 9 2007, 06:33 PM~8959528
> *  Nice work Brent
> *


 thanks bro


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Sep 30 2007, 09:35 PM~8903107
> *Raising the bar ... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


maybe soon there can be a pic of my car with everybody elses


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## dirty_duece (Aug 15, 2007)

how much for a pair of molded a-arm uppers & lowers???


----------



## zsmizle (Apr 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Sep 30 2007, 09:35 PM~8903107
> *
> 
> 
> ...


"Guys i'm gonna turn this way. I'm a little camera shy"


----------



## ICECOLD63 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by zsmizle_@Feb 16 2008, 10:56 AM~9956842
> *"Guys i'm gonna turn this way. I'm a little camera shy"
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

more pics.


----------



## JUST US (Dec 24, 2007)

how much for lower a-arms for impala wrapped and molded for some serious hopping..


----------



## 61impala831 (Sep 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by dirty_duece_@Oct 19 2007, 04:47 AM~9036915
> *how much for a pair of molded a-arm uppers & lowers???
> *


x2 for 63 impala


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## 61impala831 (Sep 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOU$LAC_@Feb 16 2008, 09:47 PM~9960838
> *heres some pitbull arms after chrome,
> these are for my lac
> 
> ...


thats clean how much u pay?


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 61impala831_@Feb 17 2008, 07:25 PM~9965147
> *thats clean how much u pay?
> *


for the reinforcment or chroming?


----------



## 61impala831 (Sep 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOU$LAC_@Feb 17 2008, 04:34 PM~9965216
> *for the reinforcment or chroming?
> *


both?


----------



## wayne64ss (Nov 12, 2002)

how bout them 07 Lincoln pics???


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 61impala831_@Feb 17 2008, 08:39 PM~9965624
> *both?
> *


$75 a arm on chrome, plates both sides


turns out these arent pitbull arms, wrong pic, i will post the pic after mine get back home!
check with brent on the pricing for reinforcements!  :biggrin:


----------



## Sixty34me (Feb 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOU$LAC_@Feb 17 2008, 07:51 PM~9966199
> *$75 a arm on chrome, plates both sides
> turns out these arent pitbull arms,  wrong pic, i will post the pic after mine get back home!
> check with brent on the pricing for reinforcements!   :biggrin:
> *


Xs 2 he's a busy guy and don't get on here much


----------



## PITBULL (Feb 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by wayne64ss_@Feb 18 2008, 03:46 AM~9965673
> *how bout them 07 Lincoln pics???
> *


street toyz is putting it together ,,, i'll see if walt has any pics ....


----------



## PITBULL (Feb 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by dirty_duece_@Oct 19 2007, 02:47 PM~9036915
> *how much for a pair of molded a-arm uppers & lowers???
> *


what kinda car ?


----------



## PITBULL (Feb 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Sep 20 2007, 05:00 PM~8831561
> *Why do you remove the lips off of the crossmember?
> *


looks better , and so the front and back plate can get connected to the bottom for strength .....


----------



## JasonJ (Aug 20, 2002)

Chickens dont have lips.


----------



## PITBULL (Feb 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 61impala831_@Feb 18 2008, 02:25 AM~9965147
> *thats clean how much u pay?
> *


we didnt do those arms , top plate is different , and the balljoint area is rough , its funny i can tell from those dark pics ..


----------



## 61impala831 (Sep 4, 2007)

how much for 63 impala uppers and lowers reinforced and molded?


----------



## GREY GOOSE 96 (Mar 13, 2007)

NICE WORK BRENT


----------



## 63 ss rider (Feb 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Feb 21 2008, 08:59 AM~9994865
> *looks better , and so the front and back plate can get connected to the bottom for strength .....
> *


looks a lot cleaner cutt off


----------



## Sixty34me (Feb 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 63 ss rider_@Feb 21 2008, 11:15 PM~10002173
> *looks a lot cleaner cutt off
> *


 :yes:


----------



## MAJESTICSLIFE63 (Sep 25, 2007)

NICE WORK :biggrin:


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)




----------



## Vayzfinest (Mar 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOU$LAC_@Feb 17 2008, 08:51 PM~9966199
> *$75 a arm on chrome, plates both sides
> turns out these arent pitbull arms,  wrong pic, i will post the pic after mine get back home!
> check with brent on the pricing for reinforcements!   :biggrin:
> *


75 an Arm?? Chrome?? WHERE AT??? :biggrin:


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Vayzfinest_@Feb 24 2008, 12:47 PM~10017378
> *75 an Arm?? Chrome?? WHERE AT??? :biggrin:
> *



CRAZYCUTTY on here got em done for me, 


check out these pitbull arms, 

"they're bringin sexy back"!!

:roflmao: :cheesy: 







































the lowers


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JUST US_@Feb 16 2008, 12:24 PM~9958041
> *how much for lower a-arms for impala  wrapped and molded for some serious hopping..
> *


so whats the price delivered to 90042...


----------



## E (Mar 26, 2005)

nice pic of those arms


----------



## WHUT IT DEW CADDY (Dec 11, 2006)

how much for a fully wraped frame for a 96 fleetwood with arms and split belly


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by E_@Feb 24 2008, 04:27 PM~10018371
> *nice pic of those arms
> *


thanks


----------



## illeagle86 (Sep 29, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## Sixty34me (Feb 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS+Feb 24 2008, 12:49 PM~10017903-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


give brent a call at his shop number he doesn't really get on here much, and thats the best way to get ahold of him


----------



## 'Pala Pervert (Jan 6, 2007)

Top work on the Impala X-frame and A-arms. I wonder how much A-arms would cost to ship to the UK?


----------



## 61impala831 (Sep 4, 2007)

uffin:


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

clean work bro top job


----------



## PITBULL (Feb 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 'Pala Pervert_@Feb 26 2008, 12:25 AM~10026901
> *Top work on the Impala X-frame and A-arms. I wonder how much A-arms would cost to ship to the UK?
> *


 i can check for you later this week :biggrin:


----------



## PITBULL (Feb 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by stevie d_@Feb 26 2008, 05:33 AM~10029560
> *clean work bro top job
> *


thanks bro


----------



## Sixty34me (Feb 26, 2002)

ttt


----------



## lowdwnrob (Feb 26, 2006)

Looks good Brent. Your doin some nice things over there. :thumbsup:


----------



## jtheshowstoppper (Oct 4, 2004)

what does your 2 pump setup run?


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOU$LAC_@Feb 24 2008, 02:17 PM~10017736
> *CRAZYCUTTY  on here got em done for me,
> check out these pitbull arms,
> 
> ...


ttt


----------



## wired61 (Jan 14, 2002)

NIIIIIIIICE!!!!!!!!


----------



## Sixty34me (Feb 26, 2002)

TTT


----------



## Sixty34me (Feb 26, 2002)

TTT


----------



## PITBULL (Feb 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by wired62_@Mar 2 2008, 03:42 AM~10066704
> *NIIIIIIIICE!!!!!!!!
> *


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## i rep (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Sep 21 2007, 02:17 PM~8842241
> *
> 
> 
> ...


thats top notch work from a top notch shop !!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

92 brougham rear end, shortened and reinforced thanks to pitbull hydros! Cant wait to see this chromed


----------



## PITBULL (Feb 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by i rep_@Mar 23 2008, 12:07 AM~10230354
> *thats top notch work from a top notch shop !!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


thanks brother  

yeah billy , thats gonna be dope :biggrin:


----------



## PITBULL (Feb 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by i rep_@Mar 23 2008, 12:07 AM~10230354
> *thats top notch work from a top notch shop !!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


thanks brother  

yeah billy , thats gonna be dope :biggrin:


----------



## Gorilla Bob (Oct 5, 2006)

bump


----------



## HitemHard78 (Jun 6, 2007)

:biggrin: :worship: NICE WORK


----------



## PITBULL (Feb 14, 2002)

billy , i put them trims on you polished ,,,,, man bro , that shit looks good , thanks


----------



## PITBULL (Feb 14, 2002)

more arms in stock ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,, here ya go bean


----------



## rag-4 (Jul 19, 2002)

Nice work....


----------



## Sixty34me (Feb 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Mar 24 2008, 05:01 PM~10244692
> *more arms in stock ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,  here ya go bean
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Mar 24 2008, 07:01 PM~10244692
> *more arms in stock ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,  here ya go bean
> 
> 
> ...


ALL MINE........??????


----------



## Chevillacs (Oct 26, 2004)

GOD DAMN, thats a lot of arms lol, LOOKN GOOD HOMIE!


----------



## PITBULL (Feb 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@Mar 25 2008, 04:15 AM~10246329
> *ALL MINE........??????
> *


yep , I LOVE NEW YORK :biggrin:


----------



## Sixty34me (Feb 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Mar 25 2008, 03:08 PM~10252992
> *yep , I LOVE NEW YORK :biggrin:
> *


  :dunno:


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Mar 23 2008, 10:12 AM~10234121
> *billy , i put them trims on you polished ,,,,, man bro , that shit looks good , thanks
> *


hey no problem brent, im glad you liked em!


----------



## Gorilla Bob (Oct 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Sixty34me_@Mar 25 2008, 07:45 PM~10253760
> *  :dunno:
> 
> 
> ...




i would "love her" as long as she didnt talk..... lol


----------



## PITBULL (Feb 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Gorilla Bob_@Mar 26 2008, 07:51 PM~10259691
> *i would "love her"  as long as she didnt talk..... lol
> *


  :biggrin:


----------



## Sixty34me (Feb 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Gorilla Bob_@Mar 26 2008, 10:51 AM~10259691
> *i would "love her"  as long as she didnt talk..... lol
> *


thats kinda gross.


----------



## B Town Fernie (Dec 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Sixty34me_@Mar 27 2008, 03:57 PM~10270901
> *thats kinda gross.
> *


That is Gross :thumbsdown:


----------



## juandik (Dec 31, 2001)

best part of a BJ is the silence anyway :0


----------



## Sixty34me (Feb 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by B Town Fernie+Mar 28 2008, 05:02 PM~10279303-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


but what about a hummer??????


----------



## 155/80/13 (Sep 4, 2005)

how much are your setups going for?


----------



## PITBULL (Feb 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 96BIG_BODY_@Apr 1 2008, 06:59 AM~10303713
> *how much are your setups going for?
> *


depends on what you need ... gimme a ring


----------



## TAYLORMADE (May 8, 2002)

What's up B, I got one for u? Which trucks would the 31 spline 9"s b in? Are the outer bearings open or sealed? Would the drum size still b within the 11'' drum range? I asked these few ? cause I cop me a few from the savage yard,11'' drums and all,snatch the axles out,and I'll be damned the same old seal style bearings as in my Versailles axle,and were 28 spline also. And I was looking through here at a axle for a g-body (I think u had posted) and it had the open style bearing, which I would asom it was a 31 spline 9''. I guess, what I'm tring to get at is, the connection with the to;Open bearings =31 splines (thicker shaft), Seal bearing =28 splines (thinner shaft).


----------



## PITBULL (Feb 14, 2002)

i just get them out of late 70s early 80s f-150s ....

the flange is the only way of telling from the outside , which size bearing its gonna have ....... 31 spline axles are only bigger at that end of the alxe , no different than 28 spline axles ,, 31 would only be better if you were racing ...


----------



## fleetwoodpimpin (Mar 28, 2006)

Brent thanks for the Caddy arms they look awsome, I'll post pics of them installed next week uffin:


----------



## Sixty34me (Feb 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by fleetwoodpimpin_@Apr 4 2008, 07:22 AM~10332782
> *Brent thanks for the Caddy arms they look awsome, I'll post pics of them installed next week uffin:
> *


 :0


----------



## PITBULL (Feb 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by fleetwoodpimpin_@Apr 4 2008, 04:22 PM~10332782
> *Brent thanks for the Caddy arms they look awsome, I'll post pics of them installed next week uffin:
> *


glad you like ,,, thanks bro


----------



## 78monte (Dec 20, 2007)

brent did you send my lower a arms out


----------



## PITBULL (Feb 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 78monte_@Apr 5 2008, 12:32 AM~10336639
> *brent did you send my lower a arms out
> *


yeah , back on monday , sent to armando


----------



## Sixty34me (Feb 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Apr 4 2008, 05:20 PM~10337352
> *yeah , back on monday , sent to armando
> *


 :0


----------



## PORTCITYCOWBOY (Oct 26, 2005)

how much for a full set of caprice arms? 

uppers 1" and molded, lowers molded


----------



## Str8BoucinT&M (Apr 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by baghdady_@Oct 1 2007, 05:11 PM~8909663
> *What are you guys doing to the pink one?
> 
> 
> ...


the green impala is hella sweet bro i love it :biggrin: :worship:


----------



## SittinOn3 (Nov 29, 2002)




----------



## 78monte (Dec 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Apr 4 2008, 05:20 PM~10337352
> *yeah , back on monday , sent to armando
> *


thanks man :biggrin:


----------



## Sixty34me (Feb 26, 2002)

TTT


----------



## LUNCH MEAT (Dec 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Mar 24 2008, 07:01 PM~10244692
> *more arms in stock ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,  here ya go bean
> 
> 
> ...


 :tears: ITS SO BEAUTIFUL!!


----------



## Sixty34me (Feb 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by bigflint_@Apr 13 2008, 02:09 PM~10405891
> *:tears: ITS SO BEAUTIFUL!!
> *


yes they are


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Mar 24 2008, 05:01 PM~10244692
> *more arms in stock ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,  here ya go bean
> 
> 
> ...


how much 4 some 64 impala lowers shipped to 94560


----------



## upsidedown (Jun 21, 2005)

talked to brent the other day cool guy def knows his shit. commodores in primer brent, then the monte starts, wont call you again till the moneys in my hand,then its goin down down here. hey do you guys use those sandpaper flapdiscs for your welds they look nice man :yessad:


----------



## PITBULL (Feb 14, 2002)

thanks bro ,,, yeah i use the flap disc ..... 

post up some pics when you get a chance ..


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

brents a freak of nature :biggrin:


----------



## PITBULL (Feb 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Apr 16 2008, 02:50 AM~10424328
> *brents a freak of nature :biggrin:
> *


thanks man ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,, i think,,,,,,,,, ,lol


----------



## Sixty34me (Feb 26, 2002)

TTT


----------



## ADEX/ANDY 626 7982156 (Jul 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Sep 30 2007, 07:35 PM~8903107
> *Raising the bar ... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


*Very nice. :thumbsup: *


----------



## low350 (Aug 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Mar 24 2008, 05:01 PM~10244692
> *more arms in stock ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,  here ya go bean
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## TAYLORMADE (May 8, 2002)

Is one of those uppers strecthed(Impala upper trailers)?


----------



## Sixty34me (Feb 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TAYLORMADE_@Apr 23 2008, 12:52 PM~10485904
> *Is one of those uppers strecthed(Impala upper trailers)?
> *


those two banana bars are factory but boxed in and molded


----------



## upsidedown (Jun 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Apr 16 2008, 10:27 AM~10424140
> *thanks bro ,,, yeah i use the flap disc .....
> 
> post up some pics when you get a chance ..
> *


yea no problem man  ill try to figure out how to make the pic smaller first


----------



## NaptownSwangin (Jun 21, 2004)

TTT


----------



## low350 (Aug 3, 2005)




----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

how much 4 some lowers


----------



## Chevillacs (Oct 26, 2004)

TTT


----------



## capriceman75 (Nov 26, 2002)

ttt


----------



## flaco78 (Feb 28, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## Olds_racer (Mar 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Apr 3 2008, 05:57 PM~10328637
> *i just get them out of late 70s early 80s f-150s ....
> 
> the flange is the only way of telling from the outside , which size bearing its gonna have ....... 31 spline axles are only bigger at that end of the alxe , no different than 28 spline axles ,, 31 would only be better if you were racing ...
> *


Are you narrowing them first? or are they the correct width to slide under a 64 running skirts?


----------



## PITBULL (Feb 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Olds_racer_@Sep 19 2009, 03:19 PM~15127246
> *Are you narrowing them first? or are they the correct width to slide under a 64 running skirts?
> *


answer on the other topic bro :biggrin:


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Mar 24 2008, 05:01 PM~10244692
> *more arms in stock ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,  here ya go bean
> 
> 
> ...


those are nice looking


----------



## 84Cuttinthrough (Apr 2, 2005)

HOW MUCH FOR SET OF UPPER EXTENDED 1 1/2", REINFORCED, MOLDED AND CHROMED SHIPPED TO 79601 ABILENE TEXAS. THANKS


----------



## THE ONE (May 12, 2005)




----------



## flaco78 (Feb 28, 2005)




----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

what hapend to pitbull havent seen nothing from them in a minute


----------



## alex75 (Jan 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Sep 30 2007, 02:51 AM~8899350
> *thanks bro ,,,, be posting picks of a town car frame soon , its going under an 07 TC :0
> *


did this ever happen????


----------



## Sixty34me (Feb 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by alex75_@Dec 22 2010, 12:19 AM~19391316
> *did this ever happen????
> *


yes it did. it's in the street toyz topic in post your rides section.


----------



## og069 (Apr 27, 2010)

yo pitbull you got some bad ass frames and bad ass arms up in here love the work clean n mean keep up the killer work :worship: :worship: :worship: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## mr_bighead_85 (Aug 12, 2010)

I NEED A FRAME WRAPPED AND MOLDED FOR A 90 CADI......W/ A STRETCH BELLY.......HOW MUCH?????? AND WUTS THE TURN AROUND?


----------



## scrape'n-by (Jul 17, 2009)

ttt where you at???


----------



## 187_Regal (Jan 24, 2003)

anyone trying to get ahold of pitbull hydraulics/brent needs to call the shop. he doesnt get on here very much....

PITBULL HYDRAULICS , LOUISVILLE, KY (502) 367-1956


----------



## goinlow (Feb 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 187_Regal_@Jan 17 2011, 10:32 AM~19618426
> *anyone trying to get ahold of pitbull hydraulics/brent needs to call the shop. he doesnt get on here very much....
> 
> PITBULL HYDRAULICS , LOUISVILLE, KY (502) 367-1956
> *



x2 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## alex75 (Jan 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Sixty34me_@Dec 29 2010, 06:57 PM~19452969
> *yes it did. it's in the street toyz topic in post your rides section.
> *


thanks.i looked it up,looks real nice


----------



## THE ONE (May 12, 2005)

TTT it's been a while


----------



## TOM6T2CHEVY (Aug 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by THE ONE_@Mar 30 2011, 05:45 AM~20216417
> *TTT it's been a while
> *


T T T... :biggrin:


----------



## king debo (Oct 22, 2005)

Good quality work!


----------

